#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Cabo alimentação OLT Huawei, placa MPWC -48V

## inquiery

Buenas gurizada.

Tenho algumas OLT Huawei MA5608T aqui, as quais vieram com o cabo de alimentação para a fonte -48V MPWC, porém, uma OLT esta parada, e estamos querendo comprar a fonte para colocar ela em produção. O problema é que não estou achando o cabo de alimentação dela, e esse cabo não vem com a fonte. Eu não estou achando em lugar nenhum para comprar, alguém sabe onde enconro esse cabo? Ou o conector que eu possa montar?

Procurando pelo google só achei para vender no Aliexpress. No MercadoLivre pode ser que tenha, se procurar por algum nome mais específico que eu não conheço.

Agradeço a atenção de todos.

----------


## alexribeiro

> Buenas gurizada.
> 
> Tenho algumas OLT Huawei MA5608T aqui, as quais vieram com o cabo de alimentação para a fonte -48V MPWC, porém, uma OLT esta parada, e estamos querendo comprar a fonte para colocar ela em produção. O problema é que não estou achando o cabo de alimentação dela, e esse cabo não vem com a fonte. Eu não estou achando em lugar nenhum para comprar, alguém sabe onde enconro esse cabo? Ou o conector que eu possa montar?
> 
> 
> 
> Procurando pelo google só achei para vender no Aliexpress. No MercadoLivre pode ser que tenha, se procurar por algum nome mais específico que eu não conheço.
> 
> Agradeço a atenção de todos.



Olá amigo tenho alguns cabos para fonte Huawei.

----------


## inquiery

> Olá amigo tenho alguns cabos para fonte Huawei.


Boa tarde @*alexribeiro*,

Rapaz, pior que depois de uns dias procurando, encontramos os cabos da OLT aqui. Mas obrigado pela força.

----------

